# Multiple questions . . . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, it would seem that I owe ADGA 11.00 . . .which I don't have right now. 
And I haven't even gotten around to registering my girls in my name yet!
So. . .should I register my girls in my name before I sell them or just sell as is?


Oh, and I'm thinking of changing my herdname ( :slapfloor: ) to Rivendell. 
SO I'll just register my herdname in ADGA and AGS and then wait til we move so I can buy my goats. :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no you dont have to transfer them into your name - you just need to give the new owners a transfer so they can.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> should I register my girls in my name before I sell them or just sell as is?


I personally do not register goats I am going to sell....if we.. the bigger breeders register everyone of the goats...it gets costly..especially in the ABGA..they are not cheap...we will not make much to put back into our goaties....I would just give them the paperwork ...so the buyer can register the goat....themselves.. :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, since there are no babies to carry the herd name - just leave it as is, but make sure you give them another transfer slip so that they can register them in their name.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

where can I get transfer slips?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you may be able to go "online" to your goat association ...and check there and print it off your puter.... :wink: :greengrin: Or get them from your association..


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is the link to the ADGA registration app. Box 12 is your transfer info. If you already have them named then you fill out boxes 1-12. If you're letting the buyer name them then you fill out boxes 2-12. Make sure you sign in both boxes 11 and 12 or ADGA will kick it back to the new owner. 

http://adga.org/RegistrationApplication.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Crystal.... thank you for that link and info...it was greatly appreciated.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

thankyou~


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, just fill out a transfer slip and give it to the new owner's w/ the papers and they can send it all in. No need to do all that extra work.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

You're very welcome 
I forgot to mention. When the new owners send in the paperwork make sure they know that they have to send the fee for both a registration and a transfer. I've known a lot of people who have just tried paying for a transfer and of course it gets kicked back because the goat has to be registered before it can be transfered. 
Good luck with your sales!


----------

